# Keine gescheite Internetanbindung möglich



## Mway-Tuning (23. März 2006)

Jetzt bin ich echt langsam am Verzweifeln, hab schon ewig Probleme mit der Telekom, da die mir seit fast 3 Jahren versprechen, daß ich hier bald DSL bekomme. Ich muss dazu sagen, daß DSL bei uns möglich ist, es sind nur keinen Ports mehr frei. Leider passiert da nichts.

TV-Kabel haben wir keins, also funktioniert das auch nicht. Also wollte ich über Vodafon per UMTS (5GB Timeflat für 29,95) in Internet. Gestern schau ich nach, was sehe ich. Der UMTS-Bereich endet ca 4 KM von mir weg.

SkyDSL bringt ja nichts, da ich ja immernoch ein ISDN-Leitung für den upload. Mir geht es eigentlich nicht um die Geschwindigkeit sondern eher um die Kosten. Da es ja keine ISDN-Flats mehr gibt habe ich im Monat zwischen 100 und 150 Euro Internetkostent + noch die Grundgebühr für ISDN da komm ich in einen guten Monat auf 170 Euro. 

Das kann es doch echt nicht sein.

Hat da vielleicht jemand ein Tip, was es noch für möglichkeiten gibt ?

Bitte jetzt nicht so Funkommentare, wie "einfach nicht mehr ins Internet gehen" oder sowas.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2006)

Es gibt von der Telekom mittlerweile DSL via Satellit - jedoch als Flatrate, d.h. für den Rückkanal muss nicht mehr einzeln extra bezahlt werden. Kostet ungefähr 80,00 Euro pro Monat.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (23. März 2006)

hab bei t-Online mal gesucht, aber nichts gefunden !


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2006)

Dann gucke noch mal ... Google nach "T-DSL Satellit" sollte bereits erfolgreich sein - ansonsten bissl unter http://www.t-dsl.de gucken.


----------

